# Squash racket restring...best place?



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi All 

Anyone out there can let me know the best place to get my squash racket re-strung? I went to the sports place in Time Square and wasn't that impressed with the string they were using, looks like tennis racket string.

Any ideas?


Kevin


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Here you go http://www.intersport.ae/services/rackets-stringing


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Go to a high end tennis club and ask one of the Pro's where they go.

Simples.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> Here you go Rackets Stringing | INTERSPORT - SPORT TO THE PEOPLE


This is the sports shop in times square that i wasn't impressed with.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> Go to a high end tennis club and ask one of the Pro's where they go.
> 
> Simples.


Very simple - if i wanted a tennis racket restrung. 

Anyone have any suggestion pref based on actually having had a squash racket restrung?

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Sign, 

My apologies. 

Have you considered asking a squash pro instead ?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Phone The Aviation Club in Garhoud, if they don't do it themselves they should know someone.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

The aviation club in Garhoud, or aka as the Irish Village.....yes they do it

Now, I'm no expert, whither it's great or not, but looks pretty much decent.

Though go in the morning or afternoon, and stay away from the juices  and the ducks wandering around.


----------



## DkyDky (Feb 11, 2013)

I restrung my squash racket recently at Go Sport in MOE.

I'm no expert either, but I think they did a good job. They had at least a couple different squash strings to choose from.

Took three days I think, but you can pay 50 dhs extra and have it ready in a couple of hours.


----------



## DkyDky (Feb 11, 2013)

Update: Visited MOE yesterday and Go Sport has closed (some other sports shop opening soon), but I'm pretty sure that they restring rackets in Dubai Mall as well.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Sign, 

My apologies. 

Have you considered asking a squash pro instead ?


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

*Small update*

Decathlon in Mirdiff City Centre sell Ashworth Squash string (90 AED), as well as one or two other brands. Bought one piece from there.

Also bought some Dunlop squash string from Sun & Sand Sports, much cheaper (15 AED) although it is "feel" string and I thought why not....ended up buying a new racket to as they were having a fab sales for Ramadan - half price on a lot of rackets. I bought a $170 Dunlop Biomimetic 130 racket for just $80.

So I'll re-string my "old" racket with the Dunlop and the new one with the Ashworth string and go from there.

Thanks all.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

DkyDky said:


> Update: Visited MOE yesterday and Go Sport has closed (some other sports shop opening soon), but I'm pretty sure that they restring rackets in Dubai Mall as well.


I think Go Sports has been taken over by a new franchise owner and they are closing some of the stores down.


----------



## Markgost (May 20, 2015)

*Squash racket restring*

Hi, can you confirm whether decathlon in Mirdiff do restring squash rackets? And what does it cost? Be good to know before I make a trip there next week, or if you have discovered any other places in Dubai that will do a good job?

Many thanks


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Markgost said:


> Hi, can you confirm whether decathlon in Mirdiff do restring squash rackets? And what does it cost? Be good to know before I make a trip there next week, or if you have discovered any other places in Dubai that will do a good job?
> 
> Many thanks


G.I.Y.F.......

Decathlon
Outdoor Sports Store
Address: Mirdif - Dubai - United Arab Emirates
*Phone:+971 4 283 9392*
Hours: Open today · 10:00 am – 10:00 pm


----------



## Markgost (May 20, 2015)

Thanks, I am aware of its location, number and opening hours but am more interested to know if someone out there has used their service and can recommend it?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Markgost said:


> Thanks, I am aware of its location, number and opening hours but am more interested to know if someone out there has used their service and can recommend it?


Ah, but having brought up the old one year old thread you were, it seems, asking for a former customer (or even a current one) to *confirm* their abilities whereas those questions would have been easily answered by a phone call - hence my providing you with a contact number etc.


----------



## Markgost (May 20, 2015)

It sounds as if you work at decathlon! all I am interested in is an unbiased view of someone who can confirm that they restring rackets and do a good job. There is very little written on the net other than this post, which is why I have asked the question.


----------

